# Partial Signal Loss Screen



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have just started noticing the last few days that I am starting to get a blue screen stating Partial Signal Loss. It also shows Signal Code: 00-00-00 What is the most likely culprit and what is the most likely fix? In the past when I would get t his on rare occasion, I usually chalked it up to being a weather issue, but lately I have got this a few times when weather was not likely to be a factor.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been having the same problem off and on for some weeks. Tried uplug/plug and it seemed to help for awhile, then it has started up again. Happened 3 times this morning on various channels. Nice weather outside today. Have to channel up then cancel to get channel again. Maybe the 722 is going bad again after one year, we'll see.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Go to menu 6-1-1 and check your signal strengths.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am doing that, but I only get Signal Strength of 49-50. That is not very good and much less than I have got in the past.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Signal should be receivable down into the 20's.

Do you have an OTA antenna connected and possibly have the OTA tuner on a weak channel?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Jim148 I am more than happy to help you with the Signal Issue today, would you PM me with the phone number on the account to better assist you?
Thanks


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

The DISH technician came out twice today. On the second visit he swapped out the DISH Network DPP-44 and I think all is well for now.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, I've been having this happen as well on the 722K. Clear skies. Have to unplug to fix. Tech time I guess.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I have been having the same problem with my 722K occasionally. If I hit the Guide button, it seems to be fine and I can rewind back to the beginning of the "signal loss" and it doesn't skip any of the programming. It sounds like a bug.

Jim5506: I do have an OTA antenna; do you mean to suggest that even though I am tuned to a sat. delivered channel, if in the background, the OTA tuner happens to be tuned to a channel that is going in and out, it could trigger the signal loss screen? I'll try tuning to an OTA channel that is solid and and then tune back to the sat delivered channel to see if that helps.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

It's summer. Is the receiver well ventalated. A couple summers ago I started getting wierd happenings as described. I added a cooling fan on the hot days and problems went away.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm wondering if it's a bug too. I get this every so often (once a month, once every few months), usually at night, but I've never had a recording affected by it. Never raining or snowing or even that cloudy when this happens.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Kevin Brown said:


> I'm wondering if it's a bug too. I get this every so often (once a month, once every few months), usually at night, but I've never had a recording affected by it. Never raining or snowing or even that cloudy when this happens.


I know this can be frustrating, is this happening on all channels or just a few? What is the signal strength you're getting?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

I have had this problem off and on for 18 months with my 722k. We also have a 622 on the same antenna and it *never* has had this issue.

Dish replaced my 722k four times... keeping the same MT-2 module each time. I was visited by a "Senior Tech" that seemed to know less about the 722k then I do. (Using my phone, he cancelled the appointment and told Dish it was an electrical problem in my house. It's not!)

I was referred to a contact at the CEO's Office that had resolved an issue years ago for me. I left him four voice mails and an E-mail... never heard from him!

Decided I'd use Google and hopefully solve it myself.

Try disconnecting the OTA coax from the rear of your receiver for a while. I predict that the problem will not reoccur.

With that experiment over, I would reconnect coax and check signal strengths on all OTA stations. If there are any weak ones, you should delete it from the locals in that menu and also delete it from the guide.

When you called Dish and told them the splash screen error was 00-00-00 I suspect they told you that couldn't be... by definition there must be an error for that message to appear. Well, apparently not if the error is a loss of an OTA channel. (Although I don't see why the error even appears in this case.)

I'd be interested in hearing if this solves the issue....

PS Never - not once - was a recording in progress ever played back with any loss. If paused when the error screen popped up, the puffer never once lost any part of the "recorded" info.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Buldwg said:


> PS Never - not once - was a recording in progress ever played back with any loss. If paused when the error screen popped up, the puffer never once lost any part of the "recorded" info.


Bingo, have never lost any recording to this even though the message pops up during that recording. For me, I see it most on the SD kids channels my kids watch. 169 - 174 kind of thing. (SD, because they occupy less space on the DVR drive.  ) I will try and be more diligent in the future about how/where/when it occurs.

It actually happened the other night while I was watching TV. Rebooted, and it went away. So again, I suspect it's a software bug thing, and not a real hardware issue.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kevin,

Next time it occurs, instead of rebooting, try selecting Guide and selecting any channel.

PS I had been gone from dbstalk for years and had to create a new identity for one post... I was "Buldwg" two posts up.... that identity is now gone.

As I said, this problem has existed on many, many of my replacement 722k receivers. It's software, not hardware.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^ I will try that. Thanks. :righton:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

jsk said:


> Jim5506: I do have an OTA antenna; do you mean to suggest that even though I am tuned to a sat. delivered channel, if in the background, the OTA tuner happens to be tuned to a channel that is going in and out, it could trigger the signal loss screen? I'll try tuning to an OTA channel that is solid and and then tune back to the sat delivered channel to see if that helps.


Exactly!


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

My issue turned out to be a need for re-aiming. Not too surprised, it was a new install a year ago on a new house, probably settled a little, plus now I see it wasn't aimed that well int he first place, the signal now is much higher than it was when originally installed.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

russ9 said:


> My issue turned out to be a need for re-aiming. Not too surprised, it was a new install a year ago on a new house, probably settled a little, plus now I see it wasn't aimed that well int he first place, the signal now is much higher than it was when originally installed.


My ongoing issue is not related to Sat Strength... it is related to OTA signal. My Eastern Arc Dish has had new LNBs and had the antenna peaked by a few Dish Techs, with no adjustments indicated.


----------

